# Hooked on Horses



## HookedonHorses (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself and HookedonHorses.co.uk  a new online magazine dedicated to horses and horse lover.

Setup by horse lover and British Eventing rider, Abbey Wass, the online magazine will offer news, reviews, competitions and more.

For the launch of the site we are even running a competition for you to win £200 worth of equine goodies, so pop on by!

I hope your all having a great week. I am, no doubt like the rest of you, looking forward to a weekend of riding and events.

Hooked on Horses
www.hookedonhorses.co.uk


----------



## HookedonHorses (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a quick update, we are offering free classified ads this month! Also - the competition to win £200 worth of equine goodies ends next week, so enter fast for your chance to win.

HoH

www.hookedonhorses.co.uk


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

All the photos on the site are copyrighted to the site itself, but do you welcome amateur photographers` submissions also ? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## HookedonHorses (Aug 25, 2009)

We would love to see our readers photos too. You can upload them to our facebook group here:

Hooked on Horses | Facebook


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you, will upload some this evening, hope you will like them and hope I come across some of your people at shows so I can get photo tips  :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## HookedonHorses (Aug 25, 2009)

We will have some Hooked on Horses hoodies and tops soon so you cant miss us. Come and say hi and we can take some shots together. Your photo could even end up in the magazine!

Magazine is launching in November btw so keep an eye out for it


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,welcome to pets forum


----------

